# Tattoos



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Does anyone have any tatoos ?
Or are planning for one in the future ?

I got one about 10 years ago in memory of Lily the greyhound.









I also have a butterfly but I hate it and when I can want it turned into a blue whale.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I dont have any but i quite like them


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the greyhound! 
I did consider getting one for my 70th just to wind my daughter up - she has a couple - but bottled out.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I have a rose on my back and an infinity symbol on my navel. When things go back to normal I want to get a lily flower in memory of Lily. I am not sure where it will go.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I have my bracelet of forget me nots, in remembrance of ken
Tied with the breast Cancer ribbon, as I'm a survivor 
I have a Thai Buddha's head with lotus flowers planned for the upper of the same arm


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

To give you an idea, but will get tattooist to do his own design


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> To give you an idea, but will get tattooist to do his own design
> 
> View attachment 461929


Oh wow that's beautiful


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> To give you an idea, but will get tattooist to do his own design
> 
> View attachment 461929


That's beautiful.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got five. In places where it's difficult to take photos of.
My first I got when I was in my twenties, and it was fashionable to get a Chinese symbol. So I got one on my belly, which is a bit sad. I've also got a tramp stamp on my lower back. 
I've got a mandala design on my upper back with a peace symbol in the middle. On my left upper arm, I've got a design which is half a butterfly/half a butterfly that comprises of flowers.

This I got a year ago on my right arm. This was when I first got it done, so it's obviously settled since.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

No I don't have and never will.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Jackie C said:


> I've got five. In places where it's difficult to take photos of.
> My first I got when I was in my twenties, and it was fashionable to get a Chinese symbol. So I got one on my belly, which is a bit sad. I've also got a tramp stamp on my lower back.
> I've got a mandala design on my upper back with a peace symbol in the middle. On my left upper arm, I've got a design which is half a butterfly/half a butterfly that comprises of flowers.
> 
> ...


What's a tramp stamp ?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I wasn't keen on body art and had lots of disagreements with my daughter who has loads, mainly single ones on her body. One summers day I noticed she was wearing a cardigan and wouldn't take it of. Then when I insisted she did as she was sweating there in all it's glory was a half sleeve tattoo. They weren't as common as they are now and she was worried what my reaction would be.We went for a coffee and I noticed a middle aged man nudge his wife to draw her attention to us, she tutted as he pointed at my daughter. It left me feeling really angry as they don't know anything about my lovely kind hearted generous daughter, but they were judging her on her tattoo. It made me change my mind, not that I would ever have one, but each to their own.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

margy said:


> I wasn't keen on body art and had lots of disagreements with my daughter who has loads, mainly single ones on her body. One summers day I noticed she was wearing a cardigan and wouldn't take it of. Then when I insisted she did as she was sweating there in all it's glory was a half sleeve tattoo. They weren't as common as they are now and she was worried what my reaction would be.We went for a coffee and I noticed a middle aged man nudge his wife to draw her attention to us, she tutted as he pointed at my daughter. It left me feeling really angry as they don't know anything about my lovely kind hearted generous daughter, but they were judging her on her tattoo. It made me change my mind, not that I would ever have one, but each to their own.


There used to be a real stigma round tattoos. A friend of mine had one done as a teenager and spent the next 20 years hiding it. The number of young women I cared for in labour who were scared stiff their mums would see their tattos !


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

When I 1st got my tattoo I worked in an elderly male ward in hospital and as it was below the elbow it was on show.

I had very mixed reactions from the oldies, some loved it some hated it.

I used to love hearing some of the stories of their tattoos, fascinating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beth78 said:


> What's a tramp stamp ?


Across your lower back, sort of at hip level.

I had a henna one in Dubai once...then got in the limo with cream leather seats...oops. I blame it on the person who did it, she said it was dry...it wasn't.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> To give you an idea, but will get tattooist to do his own design
> 
> View attachment 461929


Ohh I like that


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I have 3  got a few more planned but it’s getting the funds! I was going to have one late last year/ early this year but with lockdown I haven’t managed to get booked in.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I always wanted a tattoo (well a few actually) from a teenager, I even knew where I wanted them, but my mum told me once years & years ago that if I ever had one she’d kick me out 

Then my oldest brother had his first one done when he was around 18, then as we all got older he added a few more. Mum still didn’t really like them but she accepted them, but told me she just didn’t like them on women. Especially on me.

When I was in my mid 20’s I met my fiancé, he had six fairly large tattoos. Most of them you could see if it was summer time & he had on a short sleeved T-shirt.
I was so nervous when he first met my mum as I really thought she wouldn’t be keen on him because of his many tattoos.
I couldn’t be more wrong, she absolutely loved him, they got on so well.

When he died, I was determined get one done.
I found a tattooist, picked out a picture. It’s a large colourful bird, with its wings in flight, it’s on my right shoulder blade.

I think I had the tattoo about three months before I just thought one day sod it, worn a ripped T-shirt (I was a rock chick), went round to mums & showed her.
She wasn’t shocked, she wasn’t upset. It took her a few times of seeing it before she finally said to me that she actually liked it 

I’d love to get another one or two, maybe once we are all back to normal’ish.
There’s a lot of design’s I like, some tattoos are a work of art.
I do like half sleeves but I’m really not sure if I could handle one being done. My one didn’t hurt, but I know other places are more sensitive.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

We haven't had a tattoo thread in a long time!  I have a niece who has covered herself in tattoos. Personally I think it's hideous what she's done, but I'm not her and I would never tell her so. She's only 24 though so I can't help wonder what she will think of all this when she is older. I'm not sure she has any skin at all that isn't tatted. Her mother, my sister, decided to get one. She hasn't shown it to me, but I know she has one because she told me. She probably hasn't shown me because I've expressed my opinion, more gently than I expressed it here, about my niece, and about some I saw in our other thread on here, so it was a number of years ago we talked about it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

These are mine. Apologise for the bikini pic I can't find another one that shows the one on my back!

Giraffes as they're my favourite animal and to mark my time working with them at Chester zoo. Juno and Teddy need no explanation I think! 
And the paw prints are my childhood dogs who died within 6 months of each other when I was 18/19. I got that about 6 months after they passed away. 
















My dad isn't a fan of tattoos but my mum is! Though she doesn't have any. All of mine I've put a lot of thought into and mean something to me so I don't think I'll ever regret them. I've had the paw prints for 11 years now and my giraffes for 6 I think and Ted and Juno for 1 year.

Next I want to get a wombat to mark my love and time spent in Australia! I've wanted something to do with Oz for about 10 years but never decided on what. And money has always been hard to save for a tattoo! I'm thinking of getting an Australian bird too at some point and I want to get my two snakes done too!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Ebony my black cat is 16 this year, though we had many animals growing up, especially Judy our wonderfully, gentle family dog.
Ebony was the first animal I got when I moved into my first home.
We’ve been through some very tough times over the last sixteen years & she’s been my rock.
She comforts me when I’m upset, when I’m sick & when I just need her next to me.
She’s never been a lap cat but she sticks to my side when I need her.
She’s my soulmate.
So I’d like to go & see a tattooist & get them to design a tattoo of her. I know black tattoos don’t work that great, they can fade etc. But I’ll see what the tattooist can do for me.

I’ve also kept fancy rats for the last 20 years. Always in two or three groups, females & males. In all that time I’ve only had one male that was a nasty little bugger, I rescued him & his two brothers from a horrid home that neglected them. But I gave him the best life I could possibly give him.
I still have two groups now, three girls & four boys.
But I’ve made the hard decision that these will be my last ratties.
They’re such wonderful little animals, each with their own little character, they’re such a joy to watch, I love watching them eat, play & sleep.
So I’d love to have a tattoo of a pair of rats.

I’d also like a tattoo of my Little Lady dog, she will be 14 this year & she’s been such a lovely, happy little dog.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

ebonycat said:


> So I'd love to have a tattoo of a pair of rats.


One of my ideas on the back burner is a bracelet tattoo of rats, so their all running in the same direction. Might get that one day


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone had one and regretted it?


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve got 3 at the moment and want more, it’s hard thinking what to get and where to put it


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Tatts and wouldn't have one myself but I do admire some of the designs.

My bro has a lovely one with the names of his three kids wrapped in roses, and an angel looking over them, which is meant to be our nana (she died when I was 13). He has a few more, but that one stands out the most to me.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone had one and regretted it?


Yes, I regret having this butterfly tattoo on my wrist. I got it done when I was in a very fragile state of mind and now it just reminds me of bad times.









When all this virus stuff is over I want it turned into a whale, something like this- 
By a better artist as well so it not a blurry mess.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My sister had a lot of tattoos. She loved them, particularly one that I thought looked like “weeping woman” by Picasso, which freaked me out. 

To each their own, but not for me.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have several - well 6 small ones - in memory of my pregnancies and would like another somewhere more visible to show my journey as I’m no longer ashamed to share it, but those tattoos are private. I know what I want and where.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> I have several - well 6 small ones - in memory of my pregnancies and would like another somewhere more visible to show my journey as I'm no longer ashamed to share it, but those tattoos are private. I know what I want and where.


I think to have a tattoo marking how far you've come in your journey in life as very positive.
I'm an ex self-harmer, so I do have some scars. I'm not ashamed of them, I'd like a tattoo marking that journey & my survival through that time of my life.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Anyone had one and regretted it?


My youngest daughter went through a phase of getting "inked", she had lots. 10 years later she's spent a small fortune on laser removal...


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Beth78 said:


> What's a tramp stamp ?


LOL! It's a tattoo on the lower back. No idea why it's called a tramp stamp, don't WANT to know. It's rather offensive, but I don't care what people think.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I think some people (not all) when they say they hate tattoos, actually mean they've seen crap ones, or ones that are offensive or in places on a body that they don't like. I hate crap tattoos, I love good work. 
I want more, but I don't know what of, yet, although I have ideas.
I don't like ones on faces, necks or chests or on lower legs, but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> I think some people (not all) when they say they hate tattoos, actually mean they've seen crap ones, or ones that are offensive or in places on a body that they don't like. I hate crap tattoos, I love good work.
> I want more, but I don't know what of, yet, although I have ideas.
> I don't like ones on faces, necks or chests or on lower legs, but that's just a personal preference.


This is exactly how I feel.
Some tattoos are pure works of art, I think one of the first things I researched online when we first got 'dial up' internet was tattoos & some of them were amazing.

There's a lot I truly dislike, I don't like tattoos on the face, neck or on knuckles.
I do prefer colourful tattoos but there's been a few black (not solid black) tattoos that I've liked. I just would worry about them fading in a few years.
They intrigue me, I like tattoos that tell a story, have a meaning behind them.
The best tattoos/ tattooist are like looking at works of art by truly gifted artists.
Every painting tells a story, that the artist wants you know.

Yes some people do have some really 'nasty' & 'tasteless' ones, but I guess that's to be expected, we are all different with different likes & dislikes. We can't all agree on everything.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> I think to have a tattoo marking how far you've come in your journey in life as very positive.
> I'm an ex self-harmer, so I do have some scars. I'm not ashamed of them, I'd like a tattoo marking that journey & my survival through that time of my life.


thank you. You threw me yesterday as it was such a lovely reply and so kind of you to share your story too. I still can't think of an adequate response. Yes, let's be proud of all we are and what that brings to our lives and experiences.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ebonycat said:


> This is exactly how I feel.
> Some tattoos are pure works of art, I think one of the first things I researched online when we first got 'dial up' internet was tattoos & some of them were amazing.
> 
> There's a lot I truly dislike, I don't like tattoos on the face, neck or on knuckles.
> ...


yes I agree with that. I am an illustrator and designer with a nerdy ness about typography so I'm really careful and thus far mine are hidden but the next one will probably be on my wrist and I've spent ages - years - thinking about it and I'm looking for a tattooist who has an empathy so they can collaborate on the design. Then it becomes an even bigger story and life narrative.

I confess my pain threshold is dubious and I'm needle phobic - despite IVF and 120 injections on one cycle self administered- so the concept of being on my wrist is great in principle....!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Last May I started suffering with breathing difficulties, I ended up in hospital for two weeks on oxygen. Then I was admitted again for another two weeks in June. Referred up to Brompton hospital in London, they kept testing me for Covid, which all came back as negative but they’re now thinking I had Covid in March/ April time, which would mean by the time I was admitted in May the Covid tests would come back as negative.

While in hospital both times the Drs kept giving me ABG blood tests, it’s where blood is taken directly from your arteries in your wrist. Extremely painful. Well the first one was, but after having the first one I guess I then knew what was coming so all the others I’ve had since then haven’t hurt much at all.

After all the needles I’ve had I’m still extremely nervous when I see a dr or nurse coming to me with a needle.
The tattoo on my shoulder didn’t hurt at all, in fact it was quite relaxing (very odd feeling).

I’d like one on my wrist, but I have the same fear as you.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> I confess my pain threshold is dubious and I'm needle phobic - despite IVF and 120 injections on one cycle self administered- so the concept of being on my wrist is great in principle....!


Mines the first one I've got 
Everyone, including the tattooist tried to dissuade me from having a wrist bracelet by saying it's one of the most painful places even for someone who has sat for loads
I fell asleep
Everyone is different, pain is relative 
I have insulin injections, really fine needles and I hate doing them, I also still have cancer drug top ups every 6 months, the insertion of the cannula always makes me cry
But 
As shown at the start of the thread, my next tattoo will be pretty large

Love and light to you, your journey should be recorded, to show the strong woman you so obviously are


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

This is my only one currently, its on my left wrist . I do want more, they're addictive! One of my workmates is currently working to become a tattoo artist, she specialises in dotwork. I'm thinking of getting both a lion and tiger head on my left calf (one either side) from her.

Sorry you can't see the whole rose there, parts of the leaves wrap around my arm .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My dad had them on arms and hands - he died when I was 19 and as I sit here, I am saddened that I can’t remember anymore which hand was the crab and which was the spider (I have no idea why those were the chosen designs!). My mum got one on her 50th birthday, which she showed me in the changing rooms in M&S the one time she came to visit me at Uni (scary to think I’m 50 in 14 months time!)...I was mortified! Then my Nan got some butterflies tattooed on her wrist aged 70 (around the same time). Heh. 

I personally wouldn’t do it but I went through a phase of watching “tattoo fixers” on the telly - sleeves fascinate me!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> View attachment 462200
> 
> This is my only one currently, its on my left wrist . I do want more, they're addictive! One of my workmates is currently working to become a tattoo artist, she specialises in dotwork. I'm thinking of getting both a lion and tiger head on my left calf (one either side) from her.
> 
> Sorry you can't see the whole rose there, parts of the leaves wrap around my arm .


That's lovely.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Mines the first one I've got
> Everyone, including the tattooist tried to dissuade me from having a wrist bracelet by saying it's one of the most painful places even for someone who has sat for loads
> I fell asleep
> Everyone is different, pain is relative
> ...


thank you  you've always been kind enough to read and react, asking questions and not judging which gives strength back.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I’ve got 2, one on my hip and this one on my right forearm. It’s Scrumpy Jack’s paw print


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kimmikins said:


> I've got 2, one on my hip and this one on my right forearm. It's Scrumpy Jack's paw print


i thought about you when this thread came up!'


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> i thought about you when this thread came up!'


:Shy:Shy:Shy

my next ones will probably be some simple line drawings...can you guess what they are?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kimmikins said:


> :Shy:Shy:Shy
> 
> my next ones will probably be some simple line drawings...can you guess what they are?
> View attachment 462556


awww lovely! Are they fidgets ear oles?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> awww lovely! Are they fidgets ear oles?


The one and only


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Kimmikins said:


> The one and only


ahh that's going to be so nice! Have you thought about placement?


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> ahh that's going to be so nice! Have you thought about placement?


Outer forearm of my left arm, or maybe on my feet. I'd like Sara's too, so they're a little pair :Smug


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a tramp stamp 

It was a decision fuelled by Stella Artois. And despite having a very high pain threshold, the drumming of the needle on my spine made me faint.

If I had another, I think I'd keep away from bone


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

So i know this thread is old but thought i'd just put them on this one rather than starting a new thread.

Got 4 new additions  all on my calves (lion and tiger on the left, owl and wolf on the right) . The wolf isn't finished yet, still got a moon and some background to add, should be getting that finished on the 24th .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> So i know this thread is old but thought i'd just put them on this one rather than starting a new thread.
> 
> Got 4 new additions  all on my calves (lion and tiger on the left, owl and wolf on the right) . The wolf isn't finished yet, still got a moon and some background to add, should be getting that finished on the 24th .
> 
> ...


Oh wow, how fab are they!!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Are they all just done with black?!!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Are they all just done with black?!!


Nope, they have white on them too. Which pain wise is awful :Arghh.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Nope, they have white on them too. Which pain wise is awful :Arghh.


You're brave, that's a lot of needling!

I really want another one, but don't know where or what.

Which is sort of all the decision I need to make


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

MilleD said:


> You're brave, that's a lot of needling!
> 
> I really want another one, but don't know where or what.
> 
> Which is sort of all the decision I need to make


They were done by a work colleague of mine who is currently an apprentice, she mithered me until I got the tiger and then it all spiralled from there . I genuinely don't find them that painful except for the white so thats what kept me going back :Hilarious. For my next one once the wolf is finished i'm thinking of getting my cat, mittens. Will probably get her on my thigh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I missed this thread first time round so may as well join in now 
I have a small selection (of mostly sizeable ones ha), but only three have any meaning.

A watercolour shark on my collarbone
A dinosaur on my thigh
A whale on my other thigh
A dinosaur skull on my lower leg
Dinosaur footprints on my wrist (first tattoo!)
Robin (as in Batman and) on my inner lower arm
Nightwing on the reverse
A Harry Potter marauders silhouette type thing on my opposite upper inner arm

And the meaningful ones;
A matching horror film inspired one with my husband
And two dog memorials (ankle and back)





















I do fully intend to get _MORE_ as well. I love them, even if they are just for me.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

BlueJay said:


> I missed this thread first time round so may as well join in now
> I have a small selection (of mostly sizeable ones ha), but only three have any meaning.
> 
> A watercolour shark on my collarbone
> ...


Those are gorgeous  out of curiosity, how has the watercolour tattoo aged? I've always heard they're really painful and don't last half as long as more traditional colored tattoos.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Maurey said:


> Those are gorgeous  out of curiosity, how has the watercolour tattoo aged? I've always heard they're really painful and don't last half as long as more traditional colored tattoos.


I can't find any comparison pictures of when I had it done, but it must be going on about 6 years old or so now. The splashes of yellow in it seem to be faded, but the rest of it is blues and purples and still look hunky dory to me!
I'd say it was on of my least painful ones too, honestly


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

@BlueJay which colour would you say is the most painful? I keep hearing blue and green are the worst. When i get my wolf finished the moon will be red (blood moon) and have heard that isn't so bad.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> @BlueJay which colour would you say is the most painful? I keep hearing blue and green are the worst. When i get my wolf finished the moon will be red (blood moon) and have heard that isn't so bad.


I haven't noticed much of a difference between actual colours really!
Going in, i could only feel the difference between linework or colour/shading, and the lines tend to be easier IME.

That said, both me and husband will very occasionally get mild itching on our red ink (lines or shading), even in tattoos that have been there for years. Neither of us have noticed it with black or any other colours


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I didn’t notice any difference in pain with my colours either. Just a difference in line and shading! But they do say that different people experience the pain in different ways. Like I probably find the line work more painful as it seems to be more concentrated and, I don’t know, deeper (that sounds weird ha!) whereas the shading only tend to hurt when they’ve been doing a lot of it and going over bits. I have lots of blue in my thigh tattoos and can’t say either where that painful, just uncomfortable in places!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> I haven't noticed much of a difference between actual colours really!
> Going in, i could only feel the difference between linework or colour/shading, and the lines tend to be easier IME.
> 
> That said, both me and husband will very occasionally get mild itching on our red ink (lines or shading), even in tattoos that have been there for years. Neither of us have noticed it with black or any other colours





Teddy-dog said:


> I didn't notice any difference in pain with my colours either. Just a difference in line and shading! But they do say that different people experience the pain in different ways. Like I probably find the line work more painful as it seems to be more concentrated and, I don't know, deeper (that sounds weird ha!) whereas the shading only tend to hurt when they've been doing a lot of it and going over bits. I have lots of blue in my thigh tattoos and can't say either where that painful, just uncomfortable in places!


Thanks, I guess i'm just stressing a bit because i haven't had colour before so not sure how i'm going to react! It won't be massive, just literally in that space between the wolfs ears and my knee. @Teddy-dog i agree lines are worse, the lines on the tiger and lion were quite bad for me as you can see with the background diamonds they're quite thick. @BlueJay i get the occasional itch even with my black ones so i'm used to that . My right leg is definitely more sensitive too, i got told by my friend that its often the case with arms/legs that one will be harder to tattoo than the other. The owl took ages because of that, she had to go over so many times so that was definitely the most painful. Do find it a bit funny that at this point i'm up to 5 tattoos and I can still be nervous


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Thanks, I guess i'm just stressing a bit because i haven't had colour before so not sure how i'm going to react! It won't be massive, just literally in that space between the wolfs ears and my knee. @Teddy-dog i agree lines are worse, the lines on the tiger and lion were quite bad for me as you can see with the background diamonds they're quite thick. @BlueJay i get the occasional itch even with my black ones so i'm used to that . My right leg is definitely more sensitive too, i got told by my friend that its often the case with arms/legs that one will be harder to tattoo than the other. The owl took ages because of that, she had to go over so many times so that was definitely the most painful. Do find it a bit funny that at this point i'm up to 5 tattoos and I can still be nervous


Ahh I get it! I stressed before I got my last one and then once he started I was like, what exactly was I worried about?? Haha! I'm sure it'll be fine, mine are colour and honestly they were fine!

Yes I get an itch too, mostly on my giraffes which is weird as that's the least detailed!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Got the wolf finished today . The red actually wasn't so bad, the worst part was definitely the cloud/mist in the background as due to it being done last she had to go over already sore parts :Arghh:Arghh. A very sore leg was the result but I'm happy and can't wait to see what it looks like healed . (Apologies for the bad lighting, this was my rubbish attempt at taking a pic myself :Hilarious)


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

How weird is it going to be in years to come, when care homes are full of tattooed, pierced grannys and granpas?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> How weird is it going to be in years to come, when care homes are full of tattooed, pierced grannys and granpas?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Linda Weasel said:


> How weird is it going to be in years to come, when care homes are full of tattooed, pierced grannys and granpas?


What a thought


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not that I would have a tattoo but with the medication I'm on, I'm glad I haven't ever had any. I've only got to brush against something a have great big purple bruise come up, there isn't a day goes by when I don't have four or five of them on my arms, could you imagine what they would it would look like with a tattoos.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I find it remarkable how the stigma has disappeared. In my teens and 20s they were consdered unrespectable and the few friends and colleagues who had them were embarrassed and went to lengths to hide them.
When I was a midwife I looked after several ladies in labour who implored me not to let their mums see their tats, not easy when you consider the intimacies involved in giving birth !
My daughter had one on the base of her back in her teens, one of her tutors caught a glimpse of it, gasped in horror and said 'does your mother know?' . She had told me before she had it done, I'd said I'd rather she'd waited but thanked her for talking to me about it. She was really anxious about telling her dad and built it up to such a degree that he was relieved to find out it was just a tattoo, not an unplanned pregnancy! ( Another stigma no longer with us)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I love tattoos especially bigger designs I’m currently saving my pennies but really want a tattoo of a lily flower on my wrist or thigh not sure yet. I have two smaller ones.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Its interesting the whole stigma thing, i'm assuming it was the same with piercings? I'm in my early 20s and have grown up around generally very accepting people so not had to deal with many stigmas/assumptions luckily. Both my mum and stepdad are 70s/80s children and said it was around back then, tattoos/piercings were associated with gangs etc. Both of them like mine now though! . I think nowadays as well with there being so many artists out there theres so many different designs that practically everyone can find something they like .


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> How weird is it going to be in years to come, when care homes are full of tattooed, pierced grannys and granpas?


Hey, at least we'd be old/wrinkly in style!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

The police have just changed their policy to allow policemen or woman to have tattoos on their arms without covering them up. It was mainly people in the forces who had tattoos when I was young.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I just had four paw prints on a watercolour background done behind my left ear last week. It's not properly healed yet, but I can do a photo when it has.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> I just had four paw prints on a watercolour background done behind my left ear last week. It's not properly healed yet, but I can do a photo when it has.


Bet that was sore? Sounds lovely though


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Bet that was sore? Sounds lovely though


Yes, it stung a bit ... as in OMGWHATAMIDOING stingy. Right on the bone ... and, I'm not sure I am totally happy with the bottom of the watercolour, the edge is a bit hard rather than fading out, so I don't know if it can be changed and even if it can, I'm not sure I'm unhappy _enough_ to put myself through more work there.

This is it just after being done -


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Yes, it stung a bit ... as in OMGWHATAMIDOING stingy. Right on the bone ... and, I'm not sure I am totally happy with the bottom of the watercolour, the edge is a bit hard rather than fading out, so I don't know if it can be changed and even if it can, I'm not sure I'm unhappy _enough_ to put myself through more work there.
> 
> This is it just after being done -
> 
> View attachment 473204


I hate it when its right on the bone, ouch! I'd wait to see what its like when fully healed, the edges can often look a bit dodgy at first with your skin being swollen/red and then of course the scabbing.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

One thing I, personally, am pleased to see is fading is having babies ears pierced
I know it's sometimes a cultural thing (but then so is fgm)
But
growing up I was always upset to see tiny babies in whatever the 70s version of Claire's was, being held whilst their ears had holes punched through
I'm especially more appalled now I know just how dangerous and unhygienic those hole punches are
I'm not against any piercings, even ones that don't appeal to me (big stretchers in lips, ears and noses for example)
But
When one is old enough to make the decision,
Not as a weeks old baby


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Yes, it stung a bit ... as in OMGWHATAMIDOING stingy. Right on the bone ... and, I'm not sure I am totally happy with the bottom of the watercolour, the edge is a bit hard rather than fading out, so I don't know if it can be changed and even if it can, I'm not sure I'm unhappy _enough_ to put myself through more work there.
> 
> This is it just after being done -
> 
> View attachment 473204


Oh it looks fab!! Edges can sometimes look more prominent when it's still healing, so I'd wait and see when it's healed. I think it looks great though


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh it looks fab!! Edges can sometimes look more prominent when it's still healing, so I'd wait and see when it's healed. I think it looks great though


Thank you! I'm not going to rush to try and change it though.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> One thing I, personally, am pleased to see is fading is having babies ears pierced
> I know it's sometimes a cultural thing (but then so is fgm)
> But
> growing up I was always upset to see tiny babies in whatever the 70s version of Claire's was, being held whilst their ears had holes punched through
> ...


I've always thought this is horrible, plus how on earth are they kept clean? Babies/toddlers are messy by nature, a hot bed for infection . It reminds me of beauty pageants, only for the parents benefit . And yes claires should be banned from doing ear piercings, i just had a quick google and actual piercer qualifications require an apprenticeship and actual on the job training/work ex. Yet they seem to think it acceptable to give probably a clueless staff member a piercing gun and most likely a couple hours of training at most .

I had my ears pierced there when i was about 11-12 , they got infected and closed back up and i've never thought to get them done again. I'm not really one for piercings, prefer the tatts


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> One thing I, personally, am pleased to see is fading is having babies ears pierced
> I know it's sometimes a cultural thing (but then so is fgm)
> But
> growing up I was always upset to see tiny babies in whatever the 70s version of Claire's was, being held whilst their ears had holes punched through
> ...


Absolutely agree. I had my ears pierced when I was 12 and it hurt!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread!

I got my latest tattoo yesterday afternoon. It's not one of the ones I had planned but kind of linked in a way.

My great grandma passed away just under a month ago. We're a super close family so I was quite close to her. When me and my cousin were born (there's only a month between us) we lived with my Nan for about 4 years and my great grandma moved in with my Nan and grandad to help look after us and she stayed living with them.
When she passed I wanted something to remember her by so I decided on this tattoo. She loved Australia (part of the reason I fell in love with the place) so I got some Australian native flowers as a way of remembering her. I wanted an Australia tattoo for ages but had decided on getting a wombat (which I still might get) but I like that this links the two - my great grandma and the love we both had for the place!










Can't wait for it to be all healed. I think it'll look fab!


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

One of my three tattoos, love all of the previous tattoos


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread!
> 
> I got my latest tattoo yesterday afternoon. It's not one of the ones I had planned but kind of linked in a way.
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread!
> 
> I got my latest tattoo yesterday afternoon. It's not one of the ones I had planned but kind of linked in a way.
> 
> ...


Wow that's lovely how long did it take?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread!
> 
> I got my latest tattoo yesterday afternoon. It's not one of the ones I had planned but kind of linked in a way.
> 
> ...


Impressive, How long did it take and did it hurt?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicola234 said:


> Love it!!





Boxer123 said:


> Wow that's lovely how long did it take?





Happy Paws2 said:


> Impressive, How long did it take and did it hurt?


thanks! It took about 2 and a half hours. I initially wasn't going to get colour but decided to do it in the end! Would have been quicker without the colour.
It didn't really hurt. A couple of ouchy spots and uncomfortable spots but I didn't really think it was painful!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

margy said:


> Absolutely agree. I had my ears pierced when I was 12 and it hurt!


I got mine done at 13 and one got infected to the point my earlobe swelled up and the ball of the earring disappeared inside my ear!:Wideyed Cue a female Dr (who didnt have pierced ears) trying to yank it out from the back and we finally had to get the heavily pierced receptionist in to get it out!!LOL

My friend recently got a very lovely cat tattoo in honor of her Sphynx babies that she has lost, her first one but she loves it.
Thats what I plan on doing for the dogs when I eventually lose them.


----------

